
Forget Git, Use Gut - kanav99
https://github.com/sdslabs/gut/
======
mikece
"Gut is purely written in programmer-friendly shell script."

Not all programmers find shell scripts so friendly. :-)

~~~
mises
Shell scripts get a bad rap where they probably shouldn't. This stems mostly
from people who write them as a quick hack and never replace them with
something "more serious". It doesn't make shell script bad, it just means
developers should remember there's a time and place for everything.

